# Home needed for 2 male rats, 10 months, London



## Squidlet (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi there,

I've lurked about on these forums for a while now and learnt lots of great tips and information for looking after my rats, so thank you all for that.

I wrote this post with great sadness though as I have to give up my two boys. It's a complicated situation but I am now no longer able to care for them as I used to, and they deserve a better home with someone who can give them they attention they deserve. They are roughly 10 months old and both very lovely. 
I live in the London area so would be looking for someone to take them on in this kind of area.

Their names are Bertie (hooded) and Mort (black).

















I'll include their food, toys and bedding etc. Here is a picture of their cage, it's dimentions are 78cm x 48cm x 70cm:










Please get in touch if you can help at all, or offer any advice.


Thank you x


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

London Ontario or England?  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Squidlet (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah sorry for the not stating in the title, it's *London England**!*


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Aw I would love to take them but once again too far they are so cute tho


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gemmk1 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wished i lived closer to you as i would gladly take them and then you could of seen all the rats i have rescues and also re-homed but just a little to far from Birmingham uk for me.I hope you find good homes as they are adorable


----------



## Squidlet (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys, really appreciated! Still no home for them unfortunately


----------



## BasmatiRice (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you found a home for them yet?


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Have they found a home?


----------



## Lizard (Nov 13, 2012)

Have these 2 found a home yet?


----------



## AimeeLouLou (Jun 23, 2012)

Have these boys found a home?


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I wish I didn't live so far away...


----------



## Kirsten1303 (May 25, 2013)

Nearly talked my mum into it but London is too far for us, I'm in Birmingham. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

